# If anyone has any prayers to spare,



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 23, 2007)

Roxy, her forum name was Jrox, As some of you know and remember her from our 2006 Donkey Forum Christmas Exchange, Roxy has been battling bone cancer for 7 1/2 years. She has been on the forum only when she had some "healthy time" about 2 months ago, everything started to go downhill...she has had 5 differant chemos this year already, and none of them are working, this past Thursday, she was told there is nothing left to do for her. She had also been told about 1 month ago, the cancer has spread to her liver. She is not doing good and there is very little hope. Hospice has started to come into her home, and her daughters flew up to be with her. So would you please just try to remember her in your prayers tonight. Prayer can be so powerful. The past 3 years she has lived for her minis, she has about 20 of them, and Bob (my hubby) went over to there home this past spring and hooked a barn camera up so she could be in bed and also watch her "babies" play. She is one of the most kind hearted people you would ever want to meet. I sure wish they could find a cure for cancer. I have lost so many friends from it. If anyone would like to send her a card, just email me and I will send you her address, she no longer can get on the computer to receive emails. It really would brighten her day to know the forum is thinking about her. Thanks, Corinne


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 23, 2007)

I am SO so very sorry that she is so ill. I am sending her comforting thoughts. I am sorry.


----------



## hrselady (Jul 23, 2007)

: There are no words that will help right now.. but know she is in our prayers!! I am sooooo very sorry!!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 23, 2007)

:



:



: I am so sorry to hear such news!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh Ce...I just had a feeling it was going to be about Roxanne :no: I have been thinking about her lately. She is everywhere in my home. For those of you that don't know Roxanne got my name last year in our gift exchange. I got the BIGGEST box from her and all the treasures she packed in there are everywhere in my home.....the crystal Angel is next to my bed...it is the first thing I see every morn getting out of bed. I think of her often..... I will be sending prayers for her and her family and peaceful/soothing thoughts. She is so lucky to have you for a friend Ce...I am sure she has had so much comfort in that barn camera



:

Please send me her address...I have her address packed away in my Christmas stuff. I just lost a friend this week too...just a few years older than me :no: she had been sick as well for years.

Thanks for letting us know Ce.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 23, 2007)

: Prayers are going up for her right this moment



: Bless her and her family and animals ~ and that was so sweet that someone cared enough to put up a camera for her to see her babies.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh CeMom i am so sorry... i do not know Roxy, she must have already been too sick when i joined the forum... but she will be in our prayers


----------



## jdomep (Jul 24, 2007)

She and her family will be in my prayers



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 24, 2007)

My prayers also.


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 24, 2007)

She's in my prayers, too

Jessi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 24, 2007)

For those of you that asked for her address..I have sent you a email with her address. I still am having alot of email problems so if you havent heard from me plese let me know thru a pm on here, and I will send it that way. I also am going to print this off and give it to Roxy. Susan, you joined when Roxy, was still posting a little bit..she was in our Christmas exchange last year. She was Terri's secret santa. Ce


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 24, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]*Sending my prayers also. I truly hate the "C" word, I have never known something so harsh to come in to ones life and totally turn it upside down. Having watched my own daughter battle cancer when she was just a tiny one, I know how hard the chemo is, and other treatments as well. My heart goes out to Roxy and her family, I know what a difficult time this is. I will keep her and her family in my thoughts and prayers.



:



: *[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Please keep us updated.[/SIZE]*


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 24, 2007)

Sending hugs and strength their way...

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you all for the prayers and good thoughts. Roxy, knew I posted this as her daughter read it to her yesterday. I got a phone call a little bit ago, that Roxy has passed. I just wanted to let all those who knew her know. She was a fighter up to the very end, and always took it one day at a time without ever complaining or feeling bitter about her cancer..she tried so many differant kinds of treatment to see if she could help the next person, never thinking about herself. Today, when Jim called me he said I gave her a extra 3 years of life...I got her involved with minis, and her little minis have been what has kept her going. She was one very special lady and will be remembered and missed by all who knew her. Corinne


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to Roxy's family and friends


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]so sorry Corinne, i am sure she will be missed greatly, my box didn't make it in time



. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 25, 2007)

OMG Ce...you got me going again ...........

God Bless her, for her strength ~ hope & courage.

We all have learned so much from her.

*Rest in Peace Roxana... you most certinally touched my heart and now you really know it



~ Teri


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I am so sad right now. The thing is, Roxy wouldn't want any of us to be sad for her![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]My thoughts and prayers go out to Jim and the rest of Roxy's family. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Rest in peace my sweet friend. You DID help the next person, and the next and the next. For that, we thank you...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry! she sounds like such a wonderful person...


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear the sad news, prayers for her family and those of you who knew her!


----------



## julieb (Jul 26, 2007)

I to did not know Roxanne... it sure sounds as though she was a wonderful person...sorry i missed getting to know her...my heart goes out to her family...so happy she was able to watch her aniamals to the end..


----------

